# Spray Cleaners With Strong Scents, Do You Like Them?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2018)

I recently bought a magazine to take with me on my camping trip, and they had an ad with a scratch and sniff for a Clorox 'Scentiva" Tuscan Lavender & Jasmine.  Well, it smelled so good in the magazine that I bought a bottle when I got home.

The scent is nice, but it's sooo strong when I spray it that it's overwhelming, it also makes me sneeze, etc.  I've been using it in small areas for a limited amount of time, that's how strong it is.  I was thinking of adding some water to it, but the top doesn't unscrew.  Won't be buying it again.

I've been using Lysol Clean and Fresh Tangerine & Mango Essence mixed with water in an old Windex bottle, or in water to mop the kitchen floor.   I was using more natural cleaners for a long time like white vinegar and dish soap, but I like some little fresh scent when I clean things.

Do strong scented cleaners bother you, or are you okay with the fragrances that are available?  I tried Febreze fabric air cleaner and I hated it, my husband liked it....guess it's just how sensitive your nose is. :lemo:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2018)

I like Clorox to smell like Clorox because I associate it with killing germs and some nostalgia. I feel the same about things like sudsy ammonia, vinegar, Lysol, Pine-Sol, etc...

I do like some scented laundry products, shampoos, etc... I enjoy walking around town smelling like a mountain waterfall or a spring rain.

I also like Fabreeze on upholstery and as a filter in my vacuum cleaner.

I'm not big on all of the seasonal air freshening products, scented candles, etc...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2018)

I am allergic to the fumes in cleaners. I use a nice plug in air freshener in the bathroom because of the cat box. I leave the door open, the house smells great. I couldn’t be in the bathroom with the door closed for long without being affected.


----------



## IKE (Oct 14, 2018)

I recall my mom using Pine-Sol for cleaning and also the smell of ammonia that she'd put a bowl of in the oven once in awhile when she needed to cleaned it.....I hate the smell of both and I can still smell them in my mind when I think about it.

I'm also not overly fond of the smell of bleach or Mr. Clean.....409 doesn't bother me all that much and I think that's what mama uses the most of now along with a Lysol cleaner.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2018)

My lady cleans things in the cabin with the rotgut whiskey that we normally use for mouthwash.

I've been accused of licking dining table.

(didn't think she was looking)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

I do like scented cleaners. The problem is, I get tired of the smell before the product is used up.


----------



## IKE (Oct 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> My lady cleans things in the cabin with the rotgut whiskey that we normally use for mouthwash.



Gary from what I've heard cheap rotgut whiskey can also be used to cure athletes foot, by giving your feet a good long soak, and still be used afterwards for mouthwash or consumption without impairing the flavor......it's been said that there may even be a slight flavor improvement.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2018)

Pennsylania! LOL


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

Now and then I use bleach. But mostly I use apple cider vinegar to clean and sterilize our cooking areas. 

I don't like the chemical smells of most products.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2018)

I know vinegar works and is cheap but to me, unless it's on a salad, it stinks. Reminds me of my grandmother's house that I hated. The house, not my gramma! layful:


----------



## Wren (Nov 30, 2018)

I mainly use a liquid cleaner called Zoflora, with a Lavender perfume it smells fresh and natural, and I also use bleach at times, for wiping kitchen surfaces and tiles


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2018)

I clean a lot with just plain old ammonia.  I really don't mind the smell.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2018)

*My husband bought me a couple cans of citrus scented spray cleaner, from Castle. They provide stuff to businesses.  It works great, but is a bit too strong for use in small spaces like the bathroom.  We found that out when he used some to clean the toilet in the bathroom.  He had to leave the room after he sprayed as it caused a mild asthma attack for him.  He turned on the fan before he left, and I went in to finish a few minutes later.  So I am careful when and where I use it.*


----------



## MeAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I know vinegar works and is cheap but to me, unless it's on a salad, it stinks. Reminds me of my grandmother's house that I hated. The house, not my gramma! layful:



LOL, R.Rose , It only stinks for awhile, the smell goes away once it dries.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Tried vinegar as a naturl cleaner but I just can't take the smell. It's not unbearable but just not pleasant. However, like metioned above while bleach doesn't smell great either I think my brain just associates it with killing bacteria etc. so when I smell bleach I think clean which makes me like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2019)

I think many people, like myself, use too much bleach when cleaning. I think using less wouldn't bother the nose so much and still kill germs and lift stains.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2019)

I love fragranced cleaning products.  I'm always trying new ones.  I associate a bleach smell with clean.  I HATE the smell of vinegar though, and don't associate that with anything except yuck.


----------

